# Ive got the babies!! and mummy!!



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

*Ive got the babies!! and mummy!! + pics*

And oh my they are stunning
Mummy is two and is a stray (has the collar mark though so had a house once..)

baby one is black and white
baby two is tabby
baby three is tabby and white


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

PICS!!!! This is cruel and unusual! *lol*


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i took a quck few, i want her to be setltled, she is ALREADY eating ¬


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i already have a quick question though, i didnt get a weaning pack this, time so i will have to do it from advice from you lot!! / internet!

but... can i put her food down in the cage, is that ok?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Course you can Gina:2thumb: Very surprised you havent put pics up yet:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Course you can Gina:2thumb: Very surprised you havent put pics up yet:lol2:


litterally got them
this second!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

They all look so miserable, look at their faces!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Awwww they are adorable. Love the moms eyes


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Awwww they are adorable. Love the moms eyes


she HAS HUGEEEE eyes but she is soo tiny.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> she HAS HUGEEEE eyes but she is soo tiny.


Do you know what her past is?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Do you know what her past is?


she was foudn stray with her babies, she is very thin, so i guess she has been stray a while, she is 2 years old  and very tiny for her ages. She Must of had a home though, as she has that collar mark


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> she was foudn stray with her babies, she is very thin, so i guess she has been stray a while, she is 2 years old  and very tiny for her ages. She Must of had a home though, as she has that collar mark


Awwwwwwwww she is adorable . Wish you all the best with them


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Awwwwwwwww she is adorable . Wish you all the best with them


thank you!
look out for many updates, photos and questions!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

How do you know its 2 years old? How do you know its not just lost its collar or didnt have it on? Maybe it just went to have the babies somewhere other than its house? Maybe the owners dont feed it?

Maybe you've nicked someones pet?! lol



I = Devils Advocate :devil:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Crownan said:


> How do you know its 2 years old? How do you know its not just lost its collar or didnt have it on? Maybe it just went to have the babies somewhere other than its house? Maybe the owners dont feed it?
> 
> Maybe you've nicked someones pet?! lol
> 
> ...



or maybe your compleltly wrong.
I foster for a very large rescue center 

Wood Green Animal Shelters


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> or maybe your compleltly wrong.
> I foster for a very large rescue center
> 
> Wood Green Animal Shelters



:hmm: You've lost me, I was just asking some simple questions........


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Crownan said:


> :hmm: You've lost me, I was just asking some simple questions........


 
gina takes on fosters sent to her by wood green animal shelter


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

mum is soooo pretty.
babys are cute as well :flrt:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

mega awwwwwwwww :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ditta said:


> gina takes on fosters sent to her by wood green animal shelter


thank you ditta 

sorry no nija gingas!!



ladyboid said:


> mum is soooo pretty.
> babys are cute as well :flrt:


hehe! thought you would like them, i think graham will too, however much he says he hates them.. they look VERY simialr to his cat at home!



georgieabc123 said:


> mega awwwwwwwww :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


hehe thanky!

I need names soon, but i havent even sexed them!!
the black and white looks just like my tom¬!! he/she seems very left out


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Love that little black and white bub!! Has similar face markings to my Louis


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Love that little black and white bub!! Has similar face markings to my Louis


hehe, he /she reminds me of tom!





one of the tabbys has an AMAZING amount of stripes!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Tabby cats are gorgeous! I think they are so under-rated, but no two are alike.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Tabby cats are gorgeous! I think they are so under-rated, but no two are alike.


crazy how different they are
one of them is seriously crazyyyily stripes though, its so strange!!
the black one actually has lot of tabby stripes too 
mummy cat seems to have a red ginger tinge to he r

the tabby in the last litter had amazing bold stripes  (the one graham wanted to keep)


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

ditta said:


> gina takes on fosters sent to her by wood green animal shelter


Ok, and I knew that how?

Still doesnt detract from my questions, I couldn't be wrong if I'm asking something, not stating anything


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

oh they are so lovely:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Ok, and I knew that how?
> 
> Still doesnt detract from my questions, I couldn't be wrong if I'm asking something, not stating anything



*How do you know its 2 years old? *

beacuse the vet says so, you can tell my teeth etc

*How do you know its not just lost its collar or didnt have it on? *

could of done, didnt say it didnt

*Maybe it just went to have the babies somewhere other than its house? *

its been a stray for a loing time, hence it being handed in

*Maybe the owners dont feed it?*

thats probably why its thin yes

*Maybe you've nicked someones pet?!*

No, i foster.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

linda.t said:


> oh they are so lovely:flrt:


thank you 

black and whit and big bold striped tabby drinking milk now, mumym asleep and baby tabby is asleep


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> *How do you know its 2 years old? *
> 
> beacuse the vet says so, you can tell my teeth etc
> 
> ...



See, now you could've said that first time round


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow Gina the Mum is stunning. I would say she has pedigree in her somewhere. Her eyes are amazing
Looking at the cute kittens I would say they are at least 3 weeks old poss even 4 weeks. I think these will eat if you try them wiith some kitten food
Gorgeous Mum and kittens though


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Wow Gina the Mum is stunning. I would say she has pedigree in her somewhere. Her eyes are amazing
> Looking at the cute kittens I would say they are at least 3 weeks old poss even 4 weeks. I think these will eat if you try them wiith some kitten food
> Gorgeous Mum and kittens though


aww thank you shell
the kjiteens are must less developed that the oters i had, they were foour weeks.. who knows eh>
thank you


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Possibly the others were a bit older. Its hard to see from photos tbh
The Mum has a very short face so maybe a bit of Exotic or even British in her blood lines(Eileen will know better). I love Mummy cat:flrt: They must have a better class of cat in your area most of my fosters tended to be scraggy bog standard mogs:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Possibly the others were a bit older. Its hard to see from photos tbh
> The Mum has a very short face so maybe a bit of Exotic or even British in her blood lines(Eileen will know better). I love Mummy cat:flrt: They must have a better class of cat in your area most of my fosters tended to be scraggy bog standard mogs:lol2:


she is truley a beautiful cat!
so friendly


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just got a good pic of her, one sec


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)




----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They are all so cute and what lovely photos you take:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> They are all so cute and what lovely photos you take:flrt:


thank you.

mummy cat hates my dad, really hates my dad, i hope its not a male thing.. could it be?

i really dislike her name  (mummy cat is called lacy!)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> thank you.
> 
> mummy cat hates my dad, really hates my dad, i hope its not a male thing.. could it be?
> 
> i really dislike her name  (mummy cat is called lacy!)


 
Get him to bribe her with tasty treats. It could be something thats happened in her past that makes her react like this.
Arent you allowed to change her name??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Adorable!! I like Lacy  (Although, I think I'd change the spelling... maybe Lacee or something a bit more unusual).


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Get him to bribe her with tasty treats. It could be something thats happened in her past that makes her react like this.
> Arent you allowed to change her name??


nop, i did last time, as i didnt know the kittens had names and i got told off.. lol
mind you, scooby and tom where named sturburst and sherbert! lol

ok i will do, i hope she gets ok with him, she was growling and hissing, he was quite. and not being scary at all. i guess she is being protective, like mums should be


----------



## LisaD (Jun 1, 2008)

They are beautiful! How lucky you are to be fostering them. 
I love the tabbies!

Lisa x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Adorable!! I like Lacy  (Although, I think I'd change the spelling... maybe Lacee or something a bit more unusual).


hehe it just doesnt suit her, probably cos she lokslike grahams cat, i wanna call her crumble like his cat! lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

LisaD said:


> They are beautiful! How lucky you are to be fostering them.
> I love the tabbies!
> 
> Lisa x




your local shelter may need people?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

If you are fostering, is this a permanent home, or do you have to let them go to someone who will take them permanently?

If you have to let them go, how awful and hard is that gonna be>??


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Crownan said:


> If you are fostering, is this a permanent home, or do you have to let them go to someone who will take them permanently?
> 
> If you have to let them go, how awful and hard is that gonna be>??



im a fostererr so i foster them, and give them back to woodgreen, 
there isnt the avaliable staff to look after kittens 24/7 so they have people like me to do it for them 
ive done it before, here wa sthe last litter i had












shell looking back at the older picture of the last litter and comparing..
these are so very different, these can only just walk, they do topple over alot!! lol  and their ears are stilll pointing downwards at the moment and their meows are funny! ! they are just learngin to play too. in a slow motion style.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im a little worrie dthat none isnt as active. maybe its a little tired?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

update i think very stripey is male
bold stripey female
b & w not sure


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


>



Aww bless I just love the little black & white ones face marking (I can't be the only one who's seen it surely:blush::whistling2

Gorgeous kittys, mum & the black and white are especially adorable:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Aww bless I just love the little black & white ones face marking (I can't be the only one who's seen it surely:blush::whistling2
> 
> Gorgeous kittys, mum & the black and white are especially adorable:flrt:



hehe i agree 
th b and white isss CUTE!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

As I said earlier, his facial markings are very similar to my Louis


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have a look at this Gina if you click the *Next* button on the right it gives you a photo and description of each stage of the kittens development, its actually quite a good web page
Tracking Kitten Development - the First Six Weeks


I miss having baby kittens here but with this amount of animals its not easy to find a cat free room to put them(the one I used to use is now my daughters wardrobe)
When this lot are ready to go back to Woodgreen Im sure they will be snapped up


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Awwww i love the little black and white one very cute :flrt: Are you keeping any Gina???? lol


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

:flrt::flrt::flrt: they are so cute.
Your got lovely kittens and a lovely mum


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw Gina - they're quite gorgeous!

Jen, I love tabbies too I think a tabby face is just so pretty!

And I miss having kittens too Shell. Especially when I look at everyone's on here.

Looking at the kittens' ear placement I would say older than 2 weeks - maybe 3-4 weeks and certainly old enough to be weaning - at least going off my own kittens.

the mother does have stunning eyes, but I would say just a domestic short hair mixture, possibly from British lines originally.


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

this is one seriously beautiful cat










well done you great thing your doing :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Aw Gina - they're quite gorgeous!
> 
> Jen, I love tabbies too I think a tabby face is just so pretty!
> 
> ...


 
Thats what I thought Eileen as 2 week old kittens are still squinty and flat, these look like proper kittens:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Mama is beautiful! Has those huge heart breaking eyes!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh Gina i'm so jealous!!!! I was thinking of doing it one day and then Bean turns up so am not sure now. :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Thats what I thought Eileen as 2 week old kittens are still squinty and flat, these look like proper kittens:flrt:


Yes, at 2 weeks they're still very low down, much smaller and still folded forward. Gina's kittens are not folded they are opened out. 

Somalis are a big eared breed and this is the ear placement I see on a 2 week old kitten


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Yes, at 2 weeks they're still very low down, much smaller and still folded forward. Gina's kittens are not folded they are opened out.
> 
> Somalis are a big eared breed and this is the ear placement I see on a 2 week old kitten


 
I think all 2 week old kittens look like this also the eyes are squinty as theyve not long opened


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Have a look at this Gina if you click the *Next* button on the right it gives you a photo and description of each stage of the kittens development, its actually quite a good web page
> Tracking Kitten Development - the First Six Weeks
> 
> 
> ...


brilliant thank you!



groovy chick said:


> Awwww i love the little black and white one very cute :flrt: Are you keeping any Gina???? lol


hehe, NO



pinktoe said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt: they are so cute.
> Your got lovely kittens and a lovely mum


thanky



feorag said:


> Aw Gina - they're quite gorgeous!
> 
> Jen, I love tabbies too I think a tabby face is just so pretty!
> 
> ...


thank you!
i put some wet food on my finger and one bit it off me, so i guess thats a good sign? lol her eyes are HUGE i just cant catch them, as she blinks with the flash!



sheldon&shelly said:


> this is one seriously beautiful cat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!



Shell195 said:


> Thats what I thought Eileen as 2 week old kittens are still squinty and flat, these look like proper kittens:flrt:


hehe 



Amalthea said:


> Mama is beautiful! Has those huge heart breaking eyes!


MAssive arent they, and pics dont do them justice, they are massivly round, and really vibrant colour!



butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh Gina i'm so jealous!!!! I was thinking of doing it one day and then Bean turns up so am not sure now. :flrt:


Do it!



feorag said:


> Yes, at 2 weeks they're still very low down, much smaller and still folded forward. Gina's kittens are not folded they are opened out.
> 
> Somalis are a big eared breed and this is the ear placement I see on a 2 week old kitten


beautiful pictures¬



Shell195 said:


> I think all 2 week old kittens look like this also the eyes are squinty as theyve not long opened





more pics comming!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

More pics, mummy is getting better, she absolutly LOVED graham!


















































































































hope you like!


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

awwwww thats so cute. more lovely pics yay me love ^_^


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

pinktoe said:


> awwwww thats so cute. more lovely pics yay me love ^_^


hehe!



i am REALLY liking the really tabby stripey tabby, he has such amazing patten to him, more stripey than i have seen before!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

BIG yawn!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> BIG yawn!!


i hope the little black and white is just lazy, he / she hasnt really moved, 
its just sat there and been alseep
the other two are play fighting matrix styleeee


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They are a beautiful litter Gina and look really well:flrt: Im glad Mum is settling down now lets hope she loves your Dad too


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> They are a beautiful litter Gina and look really well:flrt: Im glad Mum is settling down now lets hope she loves your Dad too



i hope so too, i asked himto come and sit with her now, for a little bit, but he doesnt want to get attatched! lol.. twit.
thank you! 
the tabby - with the wonky eyes, is that ok?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mummu is on my lap now pawing away  she is so happy


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I'm certain looking at those ears they are older than 2 weeks. The ears are much too open to be that young.

One of the tabbies appears to have a worse squint than you thought Scooby had when he was tiny! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Yes, I'm certain looking at those ears they are older than 2 weeks. The ears are much too open to be that young.
> 
> One of the tabbies appears to have a worse squint than you thought Scooby had when he was tiny! :lol2:


thank you, so weaning age then? i did notice.. its awful isnt it! lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If they will eat food off your finger then now is the time to start as it will help Mum put on weight as they wont feed off her as much


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They have teeth so should wean quickly


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> If they will eat food off your finger then now is the time to start as it will help Mum put on weight as they wont feed off her as much


ok they cant yet walk properly so walking to the bowl wont happen..
so should i continue off the finger for now/ spooon?
until they are a little more stable?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> They have teeth so should wean quickly


ok.. are they not born with them (blonde moment?)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> ok.. are they not born with them (blonde moment?)


 
Erm no :lol2:

Yes off your finger is fine or lift them and put them round a saucer with mashed food


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Erm no :lol2:
> 
> Yes off your finger is fine or lift them and put them round a saucer with mashed food



im tired!! thats my excuse!! 
lol!!!
they are all asleep now, when they wake up ill try again..
Lacy doesnt have any computer table manners... she keeps walkign on the keyboard and sitting infront of the screeen!! AHH


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> im tired!! thats my excuse!!
> lol!!!
> they are all asleep now, when they wake up ill try again..
> Lacy doesnt have any computer table manners... she keeps walkign on the keyboard and sitting infront of the screeen!! AHH



You mean your other cats DON'T do this :gasp: Can you tell Libby that it isn't normal as she's done this from day one. More lovely pictures, and I'm assuming the little black and white is a boy if it's bone idle then :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: If you check on the link I put on for you Tracking Kitten Development - the First Six Weeks

it says teeth start to grow at about 4 weeks old


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The kittens look very chubby and kissable:flrt: I bet they smell wonderful:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> You mean your other cats DON'T do this :gasp: Can you tell Libby that it isn't normal as she's done this from day one. More lovely pictures, and I'm assuming the little black and white is a boy if it's bone idle then :whistling2:


not sure, cant tell its too dark down there!!! lol but probably.
he has a very ''ugle'' fat face compared to the others lol



Shell195 said:


> :lol2: If you check on the link I put on for you Tracking Kitten Development - the First Six Weeks
> 
> it says teeth start to grow at about 4 weeks old


ive looked quickly not had a proper read 
ive printed it out, for a proper read


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> The kittens look very chubby and kissable:flrt: I bet they smell wonderful:flrt:


thank god im not the only one!
the smell beautiful!

oh and katie... none of the other cats do it.. they were taught not to as babies, it drives me MAD! lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sooo tiny









and this baby seems to have cloudy eye sin this pic?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Yes off your finger is fine or lift them and put them round a saucer with mashed food


Once you've got them licking the food off your finger so they've 'acquired' the taste, you could try putting a little bit of watered down kitten food on a spoon over the bowl of food and as they start lapping from the spoon, lower the spoon until it's in the dish and then take it away, leaving the kitten lapping from the dish. Then go onto the next kitten etc etc. Eventually you'll have them all lapping at the bowl.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Once you've got them licking the food off your finger so they've 'acquired' the taste, you could try putting a little bit of watered down kitten food on a spoon over the bowl of food and as they start lapping from the spoon, lower the spoon until it's in the dish and then take it away, leaving the kitten lapping from the dish. Then go onto the next kitten etc etc. Eventually you'll have them all lapping at the bowl.


thanky, i did try a second ago, putting them near the bowl... and they stood there thinking to themselves *what the hell is Gina doing=!!* they are so funny to watch!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> thanky, i did try a second ago, putting them near the bowl... and they stood there thinking to themselves *what the hell is Gina doing=!!* they are so funny to watch!


If I got a persistent kitten who would not lap at the bowl of food, I used to just stand him in it! :lol2: The kitten wouldn't stay there of course and would run off, but then because they are naturally so very clean, it would _have_ to lick its feet and thereby eat and taste the food.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> If I got a persistent kitten who would not lap at the bowl of food, I used to just stand him in it! :lol2: The kitten wouldn't stay there of course and would run off, but then because they are naturally so very clean, it would _have_ to lick its feet and thereby eat and taste the food.



hehehe....
i may try this! (if i need to!)



one mroe question!! lol
mummy has onyl had a Tinyyyyyyyyyy amount of food, and i havent seen her feeed the kittens or groom them etc... Minu did it loads..
is this cos she is settleing in or?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Could be, but it seems to me that she's maybe enjoying a little bit of pampering and company herself! The kittens look very big and as they get older queens do spend less time with them, often just going to feed and clean up and then leave them again.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Could be, but it seems to me that she's maybe enjoying a little bit of pampering and company herself! The kittens look very big and as they get older queens do spend less time with them, often just going to feed and clean up and then leave them again.


i guess so
i dont blame her!! lol
mind you she has been sitting and watching my pet mice for hours now! i thnnk i will have to hide them!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

In our house we call that "pussy telly! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> In our house we call that "pussy telly! :lol2:



hehe!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Our cats' tv is my female hognose *lol* I've even put their big scratcher near her viv, so they can sit there and watch her.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Libby's idea of tv is our corn snake Oakley. She has started vertically scaling the viv stack he is in to sit and watch him. She hooks her claws into the runners the glass goes into and just hangs there watching him, had to put her cat scratcher in front so she doesn't do herself or the stack some damage...little git. :shock: 

How are kittys and mum doing today Gina?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I must be honest, mine are more fascinated with watching the snakes than the rats, which are all in the living room now! Purrdy spends hours sitting on the back of Barry's chair watching them and she's just ecstatic if Monty is out on the prowl!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Our cats' tv is my female hognose *lol* I've even put their big scratcher near her viv, so they can sit there and watch her.





Katiexx said:


> Libby's idea of tv is our corn snake Oakley. She has started vertically scaling the viv stack he is in to sit and watch him. She hooks her claws into the runners the glass goes into and just hangs there watching him, had to put her cat scratcher in front so she doesn't do herself or the stack some damage...little git. :shock:
> 
> How are kittys and mum doing today Gina?


hehe
mummy is fine, still no poo or wee, and she hasnt eaten yet. ..
also a little bit ago, mummys bum was very open, and looked a little red very red a little prolapseyyy? but its all in and fine now?
babies are up and ''walking'' now 



feorag said:


> I must be honest, mine are more fascinated with watching the snakes than the rats, which are all in the living room now! Purrdy spends hours sitting on the back of Barry's chair watching them and she's just ecstatic if Monty is out on the prowl!! :lol2:


lol!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

F and F love watching the snakes too! :lol2: Oh gina they are so gorgeous!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> F and F love watching the snakes too! :lol2: Oh gina they are so gorgeous!


hehe!
oh guess what so very excited!!
one of the tabbys just did a pee intthe litter tray!!
sn dmum hasnt even done one yet! soooo he /she did it of her own accord thats brilliant!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Told you! Cats are just naturally clean and I've never in over 25 litters put a kitten in the litter tray cos it was gonna wee or poo somewhere else.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe!
> oh guess what so very excited!!
> one of the tabbys just did a pee intthe litter tray!!
> sn dmum hasnt even done one yet! soooo he /she did it of her own accord thats brilliant!!


Excellent!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Told you! Cats are just naturally clean and I've never in over 25 litters put a kitten in the litter tray cos it was gonna wee or poo somewhere else.


having said that, mumym pooed on mmy floor...
and mini tom, weed on the floor lol.. the wee was LUMINIOUS yellow.. is that normal?



butterfingersbimbo said:


> Excellent!!!! :2thumb:







UPDATE -
They have changed so much already!!
babies now trying to beat each other up, and even starting to play a little!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

More pics from today 

They are chainging so so much!!

One quick question, mummy was getting quite angry last night when feeding them she was growling and hissing... i guess beacsue it hurts, they have teeth!!  is this normal?

First of all Grahams new piercing!! lol
and look how small she is! (the cat!)









And a funny one!!









LEarning to play and scratch!

























And just cute!¬


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great photos as always Gina! :2thumb:

I imagine she's tell them that they are biting, cos they sure have sharp teeth at the age they are now! All part of the learning process I think!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Great photos as always Gina! :2thumb:
> 
> I imagine she's tell them that they are biting, cos they sure have sharp teeth at the age they are now! All part of the learning process I think!



poor thing! i had one nibble me today whilst trying to fee dit food... OW!! lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Finially got a nice one of her eyes


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> poor thing! i had one nibble me today whilst trying to fee dit food... OW!! lol


Try a wee stoat. By God they aren't breaking the skin yet, but they're like needles!! :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Try a wee stoat. By God they aren't breaking the skin yet, but they're like needles!! :gasp:


heheh


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

wow mum is truly stunning, especially in the last pic you have posted! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> wow mum is truly stunning, especially in the last pic you have posted! :flrt:


heheh 
dad still thinks she is ugly. and graham is still in love, me too!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Morning all on this beautiful sunny day: victory:
Eileen any news on Mr Stoatie?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hello shell!!

May i just ask...
how often should the kittens be wormed.................
andddddddddddddddddddddd how much shold a 2/3 week old kitten weigh?

im gonna start weighting them weekly 

they are getting so boystres(sp) already!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ive named one of them, any ideas for the other two.
the verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry spotty male i have named simba.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> ive named one of them, any ideas for the other two.
> the verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry spotty male i have named simba.



*slaps Gina's wrists*

You can't name them you're going to want to keep one now!! :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> *slaps Gina's wrists*
> 
> You can't name them you're going to want to keep one now!! :whistling2:


lol
well they have to have names when they get back, so i better get started,  lol
simba isnt my fav anyway! mummy is  and there isnt a way i can keep her, i will just have to brace myself for a teary goodbye again... but i will get more... soo i can stay happy


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

as above, im a little worried about one of them, she is alot smaller, and not interested in food at all, she is alot quieter too. 
one .. simba is eating and pooing by himself, the tabby gilrl will lick food the black and white (named daisy) wont do anything, im just a little worried,
im goign to weigh them tommorrow, so what should they weight?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I can see why you are worried hun, does Wood green have a vet you can talk to?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I can see why you are worried hun, does Wood green have a vet you can talk to?


yea, but they are simply worrying type questions, i think i peed the guy off last time when i kept ringing him up!! lol
ill weigh them tonight and ill see if there really is a difference.
the one who eats and poos etc, simba, is though alot more developed, mybe he is just a quick grower?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> yea, but they are simply worrying type questions, i think i peed the guy off last time when i kept ringing him up!! lol
> ill weigh them tonight and ill see if there really is a difference.
> the one who eats and poos etc, simba, is though alot more developed, mybe he is just a quick grower?


Well we are both good at worrying :lol2: hopefully Eileen or Shell will be more help than me :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Well we are both good at worrying :lol2: hopefully Eileen or Shell will be more help than me :lol2:


lol
going ot attemot to weigh them now..
wish me luck! lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gina I did reply to you but I musnt have pressed the button as its not on here:blush:

Kittens weights vary from litter to litter depending on breed. Some cats are stocky and others slender. A good litter is usually of even weight and size though you occassionally get a runty one(not all litters have them)
Weigh them all then compare the weights in a weeks time. Keep trying the small with food and hope its eats shortly but even at 4 weeks old some kittens wont wean onto solids for a while longer. If your kittens were 2/3 weeks old they wouldnt even be standing up properly let alone using a litter tray LOL
We always worm every 2 weeks until about 8 weeks then we slow down a bit.Hope that helps:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

SIMBA (VERY stripey tabby) - 510 - 15 ish..
(the biggest looking, more out gooing, and th eone who eats solids)

Female tabby (trying to think of a name) - 380 ish.... 

ther eis a big diffreence there

black and white doing a wee one sec!

DAISY (if female) (black and white) - 390 ish...


ok so there is a huge differece


tabby male - 515
tabby female - 380
black and whit - 390

is that ok?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

As Ive said its hard to judge whats ok if you cant get hands on with them. Maybe Eileen can compare them with Somali kitten weights for you
On the photo they look like bonny babies. Maybe Simba is just a greedy guts as the other 2 are of similar weights:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> As Ive said its hard to judge whats ok if you cant get hands on with them. Maybe Eileen can compare them with Somali kitten weights for you
> On the photo they look like bonny babies. Maybe Simba is just a greedy guts:lol2:



hehe! he weighs LOTS more, but i guess if he has been eating solids for a couple of days he would do wouldnt he? He has a HUGE belly. Im just a little worried about Daisy (black and white) she is alot shyer etc.. and now that mum is being aggressive when they try to feed off her, and the other two wont eat solids.. AHH panic... one day i will stop panicing! lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Just took a quick pic, not infocus but you can see size difference/









on left








middle


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've always found that my male kittens weigh heavier than my females by the time they're even a couple of weeks old. 

So looking at my records, when I had a boy in the litter weighing in at that weight, they were about 4 weeks old but the girls tended to be around the mid-400's.

However, in my first litter I had 1 female who didn't thrive and whose weight dropped from 105g at birth to 70g by day 3 so I had to supervise feeding to make sure she was getting enough to eat. At 25 days she weighed 320g, the boy weighed 470g and Leyla weighed 430g but then she wasn't called "lard *rse" for nothing - she never moved - just ate!!! :lol2:

The litter of 5 I had, the only boy weighed 510g at 28 days, the smallest girl weighed 375g.

And one final comparison - I seemed to c*ock up Harry's records and so only have his weights until he was 21 days, but at 21 days he only weighed 285g ! And you've seen the size of him!!!

So if you're girls are weighing in at 390g-ish at about 4 weeks (which is the age I thought they were near enough to) then I wouldn't be worrying - honestly!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> I've always found that my male kittens weigh heavier than my females by the time they're even a couple of weeks old.
> 
> So looking at my records, when I had a boy in the litter weighing in at that weight, they were about 4 weeks old but the girls tended to be around the mid-400's.
> 
> ...


hehe thank you!! 
simba is just huge.. MASSIVE but he does constantly eat lol!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well that's what boys do - eat and hang on nipples all day!! :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Well that's what boys do - eat and hang on nipples all day!! :whistling2:


lol!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gina you will *NEVER* stop worrying :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know, she's dreadful isn't she? Worry, worry, worry!! Is it such a good idea to foster if you're going to worry this much instead of just enjoying them???


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Gina you will *NEVER* stop worrying :lol2:


lol



feorag said:


> I know, she's dreadful isn't she? Worry, worry, worry!! Is it such a good idea to foster if you're going to worry this much instead of just enjoying them???


im like this with everything.. this is nothing lol
i have OCD panic attacks anxiety and depression and the list goes on..
when i walk to the bus stop i worry that i may walk a differnt route.. im odd  and proud!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mummy cat had bad dioreeahh tiday really bad.
im wondering if its beacuse ive chaged her food..
the food is all mish mashy not like before .. its lots of different brands etc.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> mummy cat had bad dioreeahh tiday really bad.
> im wondering if its beacuse ive chaged her food..
> the food is all mish mashy not like before .. its lots of different brands etc.


 
It could well be the food Gina. I presume that Wood Green provide the food from donated tins?
We usually feed premium dry food to our Sanctuary cats but when using tinned prefer Kit-e-cat in jelly as this seems to be ok for them. Perhaps ring the sanctuary and explain her problem and see what they suggest
Has she been wormed lately?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> It could well be the food Gina. I presume that Wood Green provide the food from donated tins?
> We usually feed premium dry food to our Sanctuary cats but when using tinned prefer Kit-e-cat in jelly as this seems to be ok for them. Perhaps ring the sanctuary and explain her problem and see what they suggest
> Has she been wormed lately?


she was wormed before i got them. she has had solid poos until today, its very yellow, very smelly and very runny like water ish.. *nice*
YEa they have donated tins of food. so she has wiskers and tescos and kitekat and felix and go cat stuff.

with minu though i had just whiskers,


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

hey Gina he is a fatty! but in a cute way :lol2: they all look great so stop worrying, if you can. I bet the runs is due to the food, I always feed ours dry food and they are fine.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> hey Gina he is a fatty! but in a cute way :lol2: they all look great so stop worrying, if you can. I bet the runs is due to the food, I always feed ours dry food and they are fine.


hehe!
thank you!
she does have busicuits too


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It _might_ also have something to do with the fact that the kittens are weaning and she's still cleaning up after them (presuming that is still helping them to toilet). It often happened to my girls around about this time, but only lasted a short while until they learned how to toilet themselves.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> It _might_ also have something to do with the fact that the kittens are weaning and she's still cleaning up after them (presuming that is still helping them to toilet). It often happened to my girls around about this time, but only lasted a short while until they learned how to toilet themselves.


ok, i didnt htink about that 2 of them are needing help, the other toilets himself.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hmm in the sanctuary our Queens dont have this problem and come to think of it I cant recall my Siamese having it either, maybe a bit loose but not full blown squits. I still think that maybe its the food or possibly a bug. Make sure she has lots of water to drink and doesnt become depressed


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh I'm not disputing that Shell, just sometimes mine did develop a bit of diarrhoea, certainly Leyla did when her litter of 5 kittens were older than Gina's, but 5 was a lot for her and no amount of tests, even on the faeces could tell us what it was. She was below par for about 2 weeks and then back to normal, but we still have no idea what it was.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you, she has lots of water and lots of huggles from me, i will see how she goes tommorrow then ill give woodgreen a call


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh I'm not disputing that Shell, just sometimes mine did develop a bit of diarrhoea, certainly Leyla did when her litter of 5 kittens were older than Gina's, but 5 was a lot for her and no amount of tests, even on the faeces could tell us what it was. She was below par for about 2 weeks and then back to normal, but we still have no idea what it was.


 

And you think Sphynx are weird:whistling2:

























Eileen I must admit to having a soft spot for your cats especially after owning Abys:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> And you think Sphynx are weird:whistling2:
> Eileen I must admit to having a soft spot for your cats especially after owning Abys:flrt:


 lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> And you think Sphynx are weird:whistling2:


:naughty: Cheek!!!


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

black and white one looks like my Fishie! she had huge eyes too, she finally grew into them


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

millie_moo said:


> black and white one looks like my Fishie! she had huge eyes too, she finally grew into them


hehe!



mummy cat still has bad poos today still very very runny and yellow...
babies are groweing up SO fast ! nearly had them a week, how crazy is that!¬


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gina have you informed Woodgreen of the mum cats diarroeah? At our sanctuary the fosterers are told to inform us of ANY illnesses inc this. Its better to be safe than sorry as if it is a bug what if the kittens get it


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Gina have you informed Woodgreen of the mum cats diarroeah? At our sanctuary the fosterers are told to inform us of ANY illnesses inc this. Its better to be safe than sorry as if it is a bug what if the kittens get it


yea i contacted them last night (yesterday) they said wait another day, i phoned them a few mins ago, probably an hour ago, waiting for a call now.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

vet just rang me up..
she saiiiiiiiidddddddddd beacuse she is acting normally not depressed etc etc
then its most likey to be the milk from the babies.!! well done elieeen!
she has prescribed me somthing for her, which i will give her tomorrow. 
which should help bind her poos a little


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats good news then Gina, as I said better to be safe than sorry:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Thats good news then Gina, as I said better to be safe than sorry:2thumb:


hopefully she iwll be better after meds tomorrow


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

the other thin she did say actually was..
is she in season?
she said being vocal rolling on floor etc. she doesnt do this, she is a very shy cat..
but her nipples are larger, does this happen with time?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

some new pics 
violet, (named by my mum, will be changed)

She craves human attention, here i am typing away wilth her asleep on my chest!

her eyes are changing!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hope the meds will sort out the diarrhoea problem for you Gina.

That little kitten is quite beautiful - what a sweet face!!

I so love tabby cats!!! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Hope the meds will sort out the diarrhoea problem for you Gina.
> 
> That little kitten is quite beautiful - what a sweet face!!
> 
> I so love tabby cats!!! :2thumb:


hehe thank you!!
she lovesss me lol
she wont leave me alone!!! lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awwww Violet is too cute!!! I love the name :flrt:


----------



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

Awww they are sooooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

How gorgeous is she! Might have to come around and steal her lol Where did you say you lived again?:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Violet is a gorgeous little girl:flrt::flrt::flrt: Maybe you should keep her Gina:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> awwww Violet is too cute!!! I love the name :flrt:


hehe!



x.froggy.x said:


> Awww they are sooooooo adorable!!!!






Thunderandwhisper said:


> How gorgeous is she! Might have to come around and steal her lol Where did you say you lived again?:whistling2:


lol



Shell195 said:


> Violet is a gorgeous little girl:flrt::flrt::flrt: Maybe you should keep her Gina:whistling2:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lol
although she is 
my fav very un kitten like 
im sure that will change!












Im going to the vets today for medcine for mummys belly..
im worried now, just woke up and there is white foamy liquid... possibly sick... now the vet said thats more serious, if she was being sick..
how ever i dont know if it is her, or mummy cat etc,
i just tried to ring woodgreen vet, but she isnt there till 2!!!!!!!!

what sort of seriousness would it be?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

To me it sounds like a visit to the vets is in order in case she needs antibiotics. It could be a bug of some kind
Do they not have anyone else who can offer advice to you, we have 3 people who can authorise a vet trip and compared to Woodgreen we are small


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

IM NOT GETTING A TAXI ITS SERIOUS NOW, SHE ISNT MOVING MUCH AND SHAKING.. ahh
sorry caps lock is on.
ill update you when i can1


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Bloody hell Gina, could she have eaten something? Is it the mum or a kitten? :gasp:


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG hope she is okay! Please update us! Poor little mite!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Just got back 
That was awful.
Baby kitten, my beautiful kitten the one i just posted pics of. Is very very ill.
She has had many tests, and now has a LOT of medicine, lactate etc to give her. Very scary. She may not last the night apparently, but i will do all i can do. By me taking her home again, i can look after her throughout the night.
Horrible horrible i cried 
woodgreen came and picked me up, we then went to the vets, we then went to woodgreen, and then came home. I really hope she pulss through, please everyone wish for me, and ''pray'' if you do! 

seriously.

Thank you for looking

Gina


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh Hun thats dreadful, did the vet say what it could be?? Make sure you keep an eye on the other kittens too. I really feel for you Gina I really do. Hope this little girl makes it, its so not bloody fair


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so sorry sweetie, I hope it turns out okay, she is beautiful. Cross fingers for her, and wish her all the luck in the world!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Oh Hun thats dreadful, did the vet say what it could be?? Make sure you keep an eye on the other kittens too. I really feel for you Gina I really do. Hope this little girl makes it, its so not bloody fair


she is my fav too , not that i shoudl have favs.
The options where... 

coo somthing or other that panacure treats, a bug.. but she has had panacure o its not that. aand she id a fecale sample so its not that. 

somthign wrong with her guts where it twists on its self.. but she coudlnt feel that so doesnt htink its that..

somethign wrong with her glucose, but that was fine

Temp was fine too

she Has NO idea whta it is.
but she has a lot of stuff to be given every 2 hours.
lactate being one of them.

She is pooing VERY watery bright lumionious orange poo.. and being sick. The sick is foamy white, like milk shake kinda.

Its awful to watch, she is just sitting there hardly moving with her eyes closed. and shaking. 

ive got stuff to treat the others too just incase somthign happenes to them. 



i will update you through out the day, god knows what i will do if she does die


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Thunderandwhisper said:


> I am so sorry sweetie, I hope it turns out okay, she is beautiful. Cross fingers for her, and wish her all the luck in the world!


thank you, thank you very much


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh and i foudn out more about lacy
She wasnt a stray, i didnt htink she was. apartfrom beingn thin.

She was brought in after her owners decided they couldnt keep up with her, after giving birth she weed on the floor........

the kittens also had names.

Luke, Luna, and Lilly


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> oh and i foudn out more about lacy
> She wasnt a stray, i didnt htink she was. apartfrom beingn thin.
> 
> She was brought in after her owners decided they couldnt keep up with her, after giving birth she weed on the floor........
> ...


:bash: at their previous owners. 

So sorry to hear about the kitten. No idea what it could be. The foaming at the mouth/sick would make me think she's come into contact/ingested something she perhaps shouldn't have. Not sure what could be causing the orange stools. I've read with dogs before that it can be a sign of liver problems or even giardia, but that's just what i've read in regards to dogs. I've no clue with this little one. Fingers and everything crossed that whatever it is, she pulls through.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> :bash: at their previous owners.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the kitten. No idea what it could be. The foaming at the mouth/sick would make me think she's come into contact/ingested something she perhaps shouldn't have. Not sure what could be causing the orange stools. I've read with dogs before that it can be a sign of liver problems or even giardia, but that's just what i've read in regards to dogs. I've no clue with this little one. Fingers and everything crossed that whatever it is, she pulls through.


i hate people sometimes!!
thank you 
she was just suckling off her mum so she must be feeling a little better.

there is nothing to injest. she is either in the cage with nothing ion there or next to me, where there is only rugs, nothgin little etc to eat.

i hope she gets better soon, really do.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its good shes feeding off mum as it will keep her hydrated. I would have thought whatever mum had has been passed to her kittens. Poor little mitten I hope shes ok The foamy sick will be because she has nothing in her tummy to bring up. Hopefully the medication is starting to kick in and she is starting to respond


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Its good shes feeding off mum as it will keep her hydrated. I would have thought whatever mum had has been passed to her kittens. Poor little mitten I hope shes ok The foamy sick will be because she has nothing in her tummy to bring up. Hopefully the medication is starting to kick in and she is starting to respond



Hadn't even thought of that Shell :notworthy: I was wondering what cleaning fluids have been used near the cage as I was wondering if that could have perhaps caused problems. Didn't even think about the empty belly.

Hope she's feeling better soon poor thing.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Its good shes feeding off mum as it will keep her hydrated. I would have thought whatever mum had has been passed to her kittens. Poor little mitten I hope shes ok The foamy sick will be because she has nothing in her tummy to bring up. Hopefully the medication is starting to kick in and she is starting to respond


thank you 
i have

'noroclav' for mum - twice a day
synulox - 5ml twice a day for all of the kittens
prokolin - 2 graduations once a day for mummy
lactate - every two hours for violet
i then have cimicat for when she is a little better




it gonn abe had work!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Hadn't even thought of that Shell :notworthy: I was wondering what cleaning fluids have been used near the cage as I was wondering if that could have perhaps caused problems. Didn't even think about the empty belly.
> 
> Hope she's feeling better soon poor thing.



none, only thing closest to cleaning fluids is baby whipes, which i use to clean up mummy bottom


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> thank you
> i have
> 
> 'noroclav' for mum - twice a day
> ...



The joys of fostering eh Gina, hopefully all your hard work will be worth it. I didn't mean cleaning fluids in bottles nearby I meant if anything had been used to disinfect litter trays, clean bars etc, but that was before Shell mentioned the empty belly which I stupidly didn't even think about.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> The joys of fostering eh Gina, hopefully all your hard work will be worth it. I didn't mean cleaning fluids in bottles nearby I meant if anything had been used to disinfect litter trays, clean bars etc, but that was before Shell mentioned the empty belly which I stupidly didn't even think about.



a na, just water has been used, nothing harmful. 
we cant have anythign bleachy etc in this room as its full of very delicate animals 

i hope she is ok 

annoyingly its happened at the wrong time! 
tommorrow i have been invitied to go an see a cat show to see how its run, as i want to put scooby in one next year! typical eh?

if i didnt take her, it was my choice, then after 4o'clock till 10 tommorrow she wouldnt be looked after and i didnt want to risk that. Also if it is this twisted gut, they will not opporate as it will cost too much... 
maybe i will pay if it comes to it?


----------



## murielh240 (May 1, 2009)

*baby kittens*

hi

I would like to say what a wonderful job you are doing with the mum and kittens. 

The mother is almost spitting image of my tabby cat whisky who i lost nearly 3yrs ago in a freak accident. he was only 5. but he was as soft as a brush.

i would love to foster cats and kittens, but i can't as i've got a cat and a lively jack russell. 

hope mum and kittens are feeling better soon.

and aagain congrats on the wonderful job you are doing.

take care

murielh240


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

murielh240 said:


> hi
> 
> I would like to say what a wonderful job you are doing with the mum and kittens.
> 
> ...


thank you very much 
have you got a spare room, or a room you can shut off?
these mustnt interact with the other cats i have you see, they live in my bedroom


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> a na, just water has been used, nothing harmful.
> we cant have anythign bleachy etc in this room as its full of very delicate animals
> 
> i hope she is ok
> ...


 

I presume you mean an Intersuseption?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I presume you mean an Intersuseption?


yea i think that was it.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i just gav eher her lactate, she didnt want to take it and was trying to fight me off, o i guess thats a good sign


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Is it Lectade(Rehydration powder you mix with water) she is having?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Is it Lectade she is having?


yea thats it
in a part a part b yellow packet


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear Gina - I've just got in from work and read through the last 3 pages - you must be worried sick!!

I was wondering about an intersuseption too, Shell! I sincerely hope it isn't!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh dear Gina - I've just got in from work and read through the last 3 pages - you must be worried sick!!
> 
> I was wondering about an intersuseption too, Shell! I sincerely hope it isn't!




if it is intersuuspention, she said she would be sick and have diareha.. but who knows, i have to see how this works out, and go from there, she just took the fluids well though


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh hun how awful, poor little Violet, and poor you with all the stress! I hope she makes it you did the right thing by getting her to the vet as soon as you did, you are a star :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Eileen Im glad your flippin back, everything kicks off when you arent here:devil:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh hun how awful, poor little Violet, and poor you with all the stress! I hope she makes it you did the right thing by getting her to the vet as soon as you did, you are a star :no1:






Shell195 said:


> Eileen Im glad your flippin back, everything kicks off when you arent here:devil:


heh eso very true!
just wish one of you ladies lived closer! your miles away!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Just had another little baby puke everywhere, brilliant. now i have two ill ones..
do i re hydrate him now then?
as well as tthe little one?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> Just had another little baby puke everywhere, brilliant. now i have two ill ones..
> do i re hydrate him now then?
> as well as tthe little one?


Oh no!!!! Is he feeding off mum ok?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

the lectade stuff i mean?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When I bred Siamese I had a 6 week old kitten that had an intersuseption even though she had never had diarroeah, she just wasnt eating or thriving and was being sick. They operated on her while I was giving birth to my first child(bad timing) The vet nurse took her home and nursed her until I was back from hospital. She made a full recovery but I was told she would be likely to have it again. I sold a kitten from the same litter to a lovely lady who was most concerned about this little girl and offered to buy her.I wouldnt have sold her just in case but gave her free of charge to her as it was such a lovely home She eventuaally went to live with Liz and at about 5 years of age she suffered with it again and she survived another operation and lived to a ripe old age


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh no!!!! Is he feeding off mum ok?


yup all are, BUT he feeds himself too...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> When I bred Siamese I had a 6 week old kitten that had an intersuseption even though she had never had diarroeah, she just wasnt eating or thriving and was being sick. They operated on her while I was giving birth to my first child(bad timing) The vet nurse took her home and nursed her until I was back from hospital. She made a full recovery but I was told she would be likely to have it again. I sold a kitten from the same litter to a lovely lady who was most concerned about this little girl and offered to buy her.I wouldnt have sold her just in case but gave her free of charge to her as it was such a lovely home She eventuaally went to live with Liz and at about 5 years of age she suffered with it again and she su
> rvived another operation and lived to a ripe old age


im glad she survied, im worried that it coudl be that, but i don think it is anymore as another kitten has just been sick..
they were all givin synulox, so maybe thats why the little one was just sick?

how ever the sick was different it was yellowy, so i am wondering wether this one has cleared up the poo of the other one (that had yellow poo) and just got a little ill from it.
?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

So it makes me think that it could be a bug if two kittens seem to have it?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> So it makes me think that it could be a bug if two kittens seem to have it?


yea, thats what im thinking, i gues at le3ats most bugs can be treated, and better than this twisted gut thing it coudl also be.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If he continues to be sick I would give lectade but the problem is he may throw that back too so only give tiny amounts often. If I lived closer Gina I would certainly give you a hand as Im sure Eileen would too
What a worry for you, what did the vet say to do with the other kittens?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> If he continues to be sick I would give lectade but the problem is he may throw that back too so only give tiny amounts often. If I lived closer Gina I would certainly give you a hand as Im sure Eileen would too
> What a worry for you, what did the vet say to do with the other kittens?


thank you,
if they get it to contact them they close at 4.....
but i guess if they get the same symptoms i coudl give him the lactade too wouldnt do any harm i guess. and then tommorrow ring up about the other medicince and see what they suggets. tommorrow is my 4 hour work a week, so tommorrow dads in charge for a little bit, poor him!

little black and white one just tried to get some milk of mum and mum bit him, she really is evil somtimes.
im ver worried one day she could really hurt the kitten, do mums somtimes hurt/kill kittens?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> im glad she survied, im worried that it coudl be that, but i don think it is anymore as another kitten has just been sick..
> they were all givin synulox, so maybe thats why the little one was just sick?
> 
> *how ever the sick was different it was yellowy, so i am wondering wether this one has cleared up the poo of the other one (that had yellow poo) and just got a little ill from it.*
> *?*





Ive never ever seen a kitten do this, puppy yes kitten no. It sounds like bile. I would say he has or is getting an upset tummy


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> Ive never ever seen a kitten do this, puppy yes kitten no. It sounds like bile. I would say he has or is getting an upset tummy



ok
so i am guessing he is going to go down the same route as his sister then...
brilliant! lets just hope the tiniest one, daisy doesnt too, she is ever so small.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lectade isnt harmful at all so use it if you think they need it. Cant see you getting much sleep tonight. At this age the mother wont hurt the kittens shes probably sick of sharp teeth and is warning them it hurts. Is mum ok now as she had diarroeah didnt she?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Lectade isnt harmful at all so use it if you think they need it. Cant see you getting much sleep tonight. At this age the mother wont hurt the kittens shes probably sick of sharp teeth and is warning them it hurts. Is mum ok now as she had diarroeah didnt she?


ok thank you, nither can i and i have work tommorrow!! and it isnt easy work!! 4 hours 1:1 with a disabled child.. eek!!
neeed sleep!
she hasnt pooed since this morning, this morning it was a runny poo, but it wasnt water, so she is better, i have medicince to help her too, to make it firmeer


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> ok thank you, nither can i and i have work tommorrow!! and it isnt easy work!! 4 hours 1:1 with a disabled child.. eek!!
> neeed sleep!
> she hasnt pooed since this morning, this morning it was a runny poo, but it wasnt water, so she is better, i have medicince to help her too, to make it firmeer


 
I would imagine that whatever the Mum had the kittens are infected with to. Lets hope they get better soon


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oh hun your dad is going to have his hands full tomo if they all end up with it!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you!
lol yea he is.. *giggle*

just gave baby her second lot of fluids, they said she could survive on that without food for a day, so tommorrow i will start milk


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

quick update, little one has now got eyes open whihc is great 
and she is currently beatign up daisy which is also great! lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

That's a good sign! Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That sounds excellent:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> That's a good sign! Fingers and paws crossed!





Shell195 said:


> That sounds excellent:2thumb:



hehe thanky 
and more good news, just looked in litter tray, and i can see a harder poo, whoop, mummy must be getting better too!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe thanky
> and more good news, just looked in litter tray, and i can see a harder poo, whoop, mummy must be getting better too!!!


It sounds like a tummy bug that doesnt last too long which is good news:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like a tummy bug that doesnt last too long which is good news:2thumb:


yay!!
and i just gave her another lot of lacdate, and its getting harder and harder to do, so thats a good sign, im struggling againsther, and she is putting up a fight, she hates it!! lol


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Fantastic news!!!! I bet you are feeling so much happier!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Any news on them Gina??


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm hoping it's good news! : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

good news. she is still here 
bad news another has got the same thing.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im glad she ok but sad another one has it, the whole litter will probably get it:bash: Is the second kitten on the same treatment as the first one?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Im glad she ok but sad another one has it, the whole litter will probably get it:bash: Is the second kitten on the same treatment as the first one?


yea, just the same, i have started to use that lacdae too , as she will need fluids too i guess, as she has diareahh etc


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

pics!

mummy cat with her eyes closed!








sittign there watchign he mice









little violet who is ill









Daisy (may of found a possible home for her)


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh bloody hell, i think they will all have it then, hopefully when they get over it they will have better immunity? Those pics are lovely, but I think mum's eyes are open :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Gina, but if it is a bug, bacteria, virus whatever, then it's very likely that all the kittens will get it and it looks like that's what's happening.

Is the mother still OK and how is the first kitten to go down with it? Is she improving yet?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh bloody hell, i think they will all have it then, hopefully when they get over it they will have better immunity? Those pics are lovely, but I think mum's eyes are open :whistling2:


hopefully.
what i mean is her eyes arent fuly open 



feorag said:


> Sorry to hear this Gina, but if it is a bug, bacteria, virus whatever, then it's very likely that all the kittens will get it and it looks like that's what's happening.
> 
> Is the mother still OK and how is the first kitten to go down with it? Is she improving yet?


she is improving yea, whihc is brillaint, the black and white however is going down hisll, and she is the smallest. I have just found more white frothy milky stuff, so somone has been sick, so somone is about to go down hill.

i now have medicine and latade for everyone, mum wont take it, but the kittens will. 
thats all i can do for now, so i will just have to hope and pray. 
i will keep you updated./


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

little one was just sick again 
i really hope they get better

a few more pics 
She sits up here, and snuggles herself in to a ball, to get away from the others as she isnt feeling too good.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mum is still being aggressive she doesnt give them a little bite to warn them, she will grab them round their bellys or neck, and kick them with her back legs...
she is FAR to rough, and the babies do cry and scream..
Is this normal?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, Perfectly so! 

I was surprised with my first litter just how rough the mothers were, even when the babies were tiny. Often the mother would grab them by the throat and literally throw them over her body onto the other side!!

I've got a little mpeg of Purrdy with her 5th litter doing just that, but I'm off to bed now, so I'll upload it tomorrow.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

How are they all this morning Gina? Did you find out who had been sick?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Yes, Perfectly so!
> 
> I was surprised with my first litter just how rough the mothers were, even when the babies were tiny. Often the mother would grab them by the throat and literally throw them over her body onto the other side!!
> 
> I've got a little mpeg of Purrdy with her 5th litter doing just that, but I'm off to bed now, so I'll upload it tomorrow.


im still really worried at how evil she seems to be, simba was screaming, as she battered him wuth her back legs, seems far to roughh, maybe its cos minu hated her babies and stayed well away from them at all times.



butterfingersbimbo said:


> How are they all this morning Gina? Did you find out who had been sick?


little black and white (daisy) was sick, this morning the little tabby (violet) had awful runny orange poos again.

They are all on the medicne (including mum) and all on fluids (apart from mum) so thats all i can do  daisy and simba are curreently beating each other up, however violet is in a ball face down with her eyes shut


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Poor little critters - it sounds like this is really taking something out of them. I do hope they are going to be all right!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Poor little critters - it sounds like this is really taking something out of them. I do hope they are going to be all right!


i honestly nw dont think little violet will make it she really isnt well at all 

great simba has runny poooo
so thats all three of them ill now,
violet beingthe worst, then daisy and now simba, i better not loose them all.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i honestly nw dont think little violet will make it she really isnt well at all
> 
> great simba has runny poooo
> so thats all three of them ill now,
> violet beingthe worst, then daisy and now simba, i better not loose them all.


 
In this situation wouldnt a vets take mum and kittens and hospitalise them until they are better as they have the facilities to drip them etc. This is what our vets do and although its not a 24 hour hospital the vet and some nurses live close by so they go in and check them when the surgery is shut.
I would jump up and down if I was the foster mum as this appears to be a serious problem now. Try lifting Violets skin on her back. If it tents(stays stuck up) she is dehydrated which is why she is so depressed. The vets would be able to put some fluids under the skin if this is the case


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> In this situation wouldnt a vets take mum and kittens and hospitalise them until they are better as they have the facilities to drip them etc. This is what our vets do and although its not a 24 hour hospital the vet and some nurses live close by so they go in and check them when the surgery is shut.
> I would jump up and down if I was the foster mum as this appears to be a serious problem now. Try lifting Violets skin on her back. If it tents(stays stuck up) she is dehydrated which is why she is so depressed. The vets would be able to put some fluids under the skin if this is the case


yes it stays up, i have been told to up her dosage of the lactade? to 2.5 per 2 hours. however she is running around now?... 
they wont take them in..
well they can, but they only stay at the shelter from 10 - 4..
after 4 they cannot look after them which is why they and i came to a conclusion that i would be better to have them, (i can look after them throughout the night if needed etc) monday if they are not better i will go to my vets and get fluids injected under skin etc..

i dont understand where they got this from though, they havent been in contact with any other cats?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think they do sound very dehydrated, but it is hard to syringe fluid into them when they are so young. A vet could very quickly give them a subcut injection of fluid under the skin which would help.

But you haven't had them very long Gina and most incubation periods for cats are 10-14 days. So if you got them on the 8th May that's right on target for them to start showing signs of something they picked up before you got them!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> I think they do sound very dehydrated, but it is hard to syringe fluid into them when they are so young. A vet could very quickly give them a subcut injection of fluid under the skin which would help.
> 
> But you haven't had them very long Gina and most incubation periods for cats are 10-14 days. So if you got them on the 8th May that's right on target for them to start showing signs of something they picked up before you got them!



i see, thankyou for that elieen.
If it is a serious bug, and this madicnce that i am giving them is only for 5 days, surely it should of stoppped, or show signs of stopping by now, not starting?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Stress can cause a cat to show symptoms of illness as the immune levels drop. I agree she will have been incubating this before you got her

Do you remember my little Asbo Sphynx he was fine when I got him just quieter than Dennis but by the time I had him for 9 days he had become ill with FIP. He had been sold to a home returned to the breeder, been neutered then, bought by me. His body couldnt cope with the stress which is why the virus mutated.

Now before you panic Im not suggesting your lot have FIP just showing you how stress can help create illness


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i see, thankyou for that elieen.
> If it is a serious bug, and this madicnce that i am giving them is only for 5 days, surely it should of stoppped, or show signs of stopping by now, not starting?


 
If its a viirus the antibiotics wont cure it but it will help any secondary infections. Antibiotics take about 2/3 days to really kick in. The vet may advise another course of different ones if they dont improve


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Now before you panic Im not suggesting your lot have FIP just showing you how stress can help create illness


I think that's part of the problem with cats - they stress very easily, even if you don't actually see it! And stress makes them ill and also makes them reactivate dormant viruses that they may be carrying.

whatever it is Gina, it's not your fault and all you can do is nurse them and try to stop them getting worse - sadly they have to fight this themelves, whatever it is.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Stress can cause a cat to show symptoms of illness as the immune levels drop. I agree she will have been incubating this before you got her
> 
> Do you remember my little Asbo Sphynx he was fine when I got him just quieter than Dennis but by the time I had him for 9 days he had become ill with FIP. He had been sold to a home returned to the breeder, been neutered then, bought by me. His body couldnt cope with the stress which is why the virus mutated.
> 
> Now before you panic Im not suggesting your lot have FIP just showing you how stress can help create illness





Shell195 said:


> If its a viirus the antibiotics wont cure it but it will help any secondary infections. Antibiotics take about 2/3 days to really kick in. The vet may advise another course of different ones if they dont improve





feorag said:


> I think that's part of the problem with cats - they stress very easily, even if you don't actually see it! And stress makes them ill and also makes them reactivate dormant viruses that they may be carrying.
> 
> whatever it is Gina, it's not your fault and all you can do is nurse them and try to stop them getting worse - sadly they have to fight this themelves, whatever it is.


thank you you too. i guess they must ve so very stressed, being kixked out of their 'home' taken to heydon woodgreen. then to mine, shut in a cage, then to the vets then to heydon woodgreen then back again. havign blood tests etc etc 
i do hope they get better, i am going to get a lift tommorrow and take them t my vets. and scooby. Scooby about his uclers.

ill keep you all updated


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, please do that Gina - I've got my fingers crossed that they are OK, but the babies are so young to have been shunted about like that, it was bound to take some sort of toll on their little systems.

This is the mpeg of Purrdy with her kittens - although these kittens are 7 weeks old you can see how rough she is with them. When you get half way through, you can see she's got one pinned down and is bunny kicking like mad on the top of his head!!! Is he bothered - not a bit, although when they were younger they did squeal a bit! :lol2: Sorry about the sun spoiling the vid a bit, but that's when the camera shows you what the naked eye filters out, cos I didn't think it looked that bad before I actually filmed it!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hope all goes well at the vets Gina and this horrid bug starts to clear up soon


Dennis had a funny turn last night as when I went to bed he was all tucked up in bed with Steve. He got out then got back in with me. He got under the covers purring furiously then started to cough then began retching so I put the light on and he was throwing up on the floor, he did it about 3 times then went and had raging diarroeah in the tray and started to shake. I cuddled him then he went and had a big drink of water. He slept soundly all night and this morning is as right as rain. Very odd.
Flipping animals love to worry us


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh, Shell, that would have me panicking too! You can't really blame that on a hairball, can you?? Unless of course, like our Luna, he is obsessed with grooming the other cats??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Ooh, Shell, that would have me panicking too! You can't really blame that on a hairball, can you?? Unless of course, like our Luna, he is obsessed with grooming the other cats??


 
But hes not, the other cats and dogs are obsessed with grooming(cleaning ?) him. Whether he had eaten something I dont know but hes such a bugger for eating bits he finds

Hmmm yesterday I was talking to the Foster team at the shops(thought maybe I could do it but not so sure now:lol2 Anyway they gave me an info pack which contained one of those small furry round things with eyes that have sticky feet. He stole it out the bag and shredded it into a mound of purple fluff. I immediately took it off him but I wonder if he managed to swallow some of the fluff. Anyway hes been fine all day so fingers crossed


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you for that video!! she is evil too!! ok so thats normal, phew!
however im sure they dont appriciate it at the moment!!
I hope your little one is ok shell!!

ok jsut come upstiars to do another feed, there is orange poo in tray and white sick again

im worried becasue this sick is foamy cloted milk looking, so if they are puking up milk, they arent getting ANY food in to them. , i have milk powder for them, but they said lactade will keep them going, but surely they need food too?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

also i just cleaned the poo out, it was running but orange yellow
it was VERYY VERYY sticky....
hmm

simba the big strong healthy one who loves to bite me, is now sulking in the corner and not moving 
so i guess it was him


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> also i just cleaned the poo out, it was running but orange yellow
> it was VERYY VERYY sticky....
> hmm
> 
> ...


 
I wish I could offer more help Gina as you must be beside yourself with worry. I dont know what else to say other than whats already been mentioned. Did the vet give you Pro-Kolin paste for them?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I wish I could offer more help Gina as you must be beside yourself with worry. I dont know what else to say other than whats already been mentioned. Did the vet give you Pro-Kolin paste for them?


for mum yea, she refuses to have it mind you.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

one of her mummy niplles is solid as solid can be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thats not right i know its not!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just done a bit of reading of mastitis (sp) and it can effect kittens, could this be why?
he nipples where checked by a shocking vet 2 days ago?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

trying to get hold of woodgreen but cant get through, AHHHHHHHHH i need to get myself a car, my dad is ALWAYS at home, today he has gone to lond, and on friday he was a training corse, typical just typical"


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Is there heat there Gina? If there's heat then she could well have mastitis and definitely needs veterinary help for that.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yup and its all red, ffs 
just want to cry!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If not mastitis it could be that the kitten that usually feeds off that teat isnt, which causes the teat to harden which is worrying too as it means that baby isnt getting any milk off the mum, so maybe it feels to sick to feed. Is there an Emergency number for Woodgreen?? For a big organisation it doesnt sound very organised tbh


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor things! Have you got anyone around who could give you a lift? Am thinking of you hun! Hugs!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> If not mastitis it could be that the kitten that usually feeds off that teat isnt, which causes the teat to harden which is worrying too as it means that baby isnt getting any milk off the mum, so maybe it feels to sick to feed. Is there an Emergency number for Woodgreen?? For a big organisation it doesnt sound very organised tbh



right got hold of them, the rehoming man just contacted me saying i need to go to an emergancy vet
dad is on his way from london cant get hold of him, 
flip me i want to give up!!!!!!!
ahh 
just makes me feel even more crappy 
need a hug!


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Sending you lots of hugs hun


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thanky
ok
i gotat take her, dad will be back in about an hour and a half, then stright to vets !!!
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
*screams*

ill keep you updated.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wish I could give you a big hug in person but cant so loads of cyber hugs coming your way (((( ))))


Who are you getting to give you a lift then ? God, wish I lived nearer then I could


EDIT Just noticed you are waiting for your Dad


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yea dad is comming from london so should be an hour an hour and a half ish... then 30 mins to the vets!!!!!! 
im good at stress but not this much!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gina if the vet suggests keeping them all in let them as at least they can give fluids, injections to stop sickness etc. Its not right that you should be left to worry about them, you can have them back when they are feeling better


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thankyou shell
thank you for your support.

right..

ive booked vets for about 2 hours time, the vet was lovely and told me to take all the kittens too for fluids under the skin etc.

ill let you knw how it all goes at about 10 ish i gues..


i havent had dinner yet!!

*go get dinner*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed hun, Im thinking of you X


This could be why mum was getting so cross with the kittens


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed hun, Im thinking of you X
> 
> 
> This could be why mum was getting so cross with the kittens


yea, mummy cat hasnt ever klet me look let alone feel her nipples, the rubbish vet checked them on friday but she didnt check all of them, i bet she missed it Grrr..
she iddn tveen know what panacure was?????!!!

anyway, ill let you know how she is 
and the kiitens!
wish me luck, i blooming well need it!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

jut done some reading up..
mothers with cronic mastists dont always show it, if they have it they can have infected milk, if they do
they can pass this on to the kittens, if kittens drink this infected milk, they get diareha have white thick sick and die..
they must be seperated..

THAT MUST BE IT


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Poor you Gina! At least we now know what's wrong with her and that might be affecting the kittens. Shell's right - if the vet suggests keeping them all in, then take advantage of a worry-free night and leave them there.

Such a shame, they were supposed to bring you pleasure and so far I think you've had more worry than pleasure! 

Let's know what happens when you get back from the vet!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Poor you Gina! At least we now know what's wrong with her and that might be affecting the kittens. Shell's right - if the vet suggests keeping them all in, then take advantage of a worry-free night and leave them there.
> 
> Such a shame, they were supposed to bring you pleasure and so far I think you've had more worry than pleasure!
> 
> Let's know what happens when you get back from the vet!



thank you
my only worry now is, if it is this thing, and she has given them infected milk..
then they have to seperated, and bottle fed..
now i can do that and i dont mind doing that, but they need socialisation dont they?
if they dont get it ...
what happens, they become very naughty kittens


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gina if they need to be seperated they are well big enough to lap and eat out of a dish.If someone brought us a litter of kittens this size they would not be offered a bottle. I wouldnt worry to much about the socialisation thing as you have a full litter so they will learn from each other and it would be from neccessity not choice that they had to be split from Mum, there is a difference


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Gina if they need to be seperated they are well big enough to lap and eat out of a dish.If someone brought us a litter of kittens this size they would not be offered a bottle. I wouldnt worry to much about the socialisation thing as you have a full litter so they will learn from each other and it would be from neccessity not choice that they had to be split from Mum, there is a difference


ok thank you 
simba will eat from a bowl, the other two are just stubborn at the moment but they will have to learn i guess.
i guess its good they will learn from one another.
dad isnt answering but i hope he is close!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Flipping heck Gina, i hope they are going to be alright  All fingers and paws are crossed this end for yous all xxx


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Any more news?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im currently sitting here typing through blurry eyes, 
ive only come home with two cats, daisy and simba.
Mummy cat is too ill to come back, and has been put on iv and baytril
and baby viollet the same, tommorrow they will most likely be putting her down.
i didnt say a proper good bye and now im sitting here crying.
im not good at this i got too attatched to her, she was my fav, and the one my friend wanted to adopt.
the only reason they are so bad is beauacse the crappy vet that im gonna complain about was crap and didnt notice two HUGE nipples when we went ot the vets, leading to 3 more days drinking this crappy bloody milk...
so peed off and so upset 

now someone i have to cope with the fact that i wont see either of them again, and the fact that i have a kitten here who isnt weaned, i dont know what to do with it, and io have two kittens here crying so loudly for their mum, making me cry 

cry cry cry


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gina hun Im so sorry but its best they are at the vets. No wonder she was so upset with the kittens. You never know Violet may pull through along with her Mum. The first vet was obviously an idiot I dont bllame you for complainig.
What milk replacer do you have and have they got a Teddy to snuggle into?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Gina hun Im so sorry but its best they are at the vets. No wonder she was so upset with the kittens. You never know Violet may pull through along with her Mum. The first vet was obviously an idiot I dont bllame you for complainig.
> What milk replacer do you have and have they got a Teddy to snuggle into?


so upset 
i can find a teddy for them, and i have somthign called cimicat


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Gina I'm so sorry  Fingers crossed that the queen & violet pull through. You never know some fluids and anti-biotics may work wonders. Fingers & toes firmly crossed for them. How come Daisy and Simba could come home with you? Was it a dehydration issue with Violet?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

make the Cimicat up as it says. feed at wrist temperatur. Put it in a flat dish then put your finger in the milk and put it to the kittens lips and let them lick it, then move your finger down to the bowl. They will probably sneeze in it, you could mash some kitten meat into it which will make it easier for them to eat.
Are these 2 ok then, the vet said it was ok for them to eat now and not to just have Lectade


Dont be so upset Gina you have given these cats the best, its not your fault at all.Sometimes these things can happen when you foster, its not always good . I had a litter many years ago that had Corona virus and 2 died of FIP then the remaining ones had Ringworm, it was a nightmare. The only good thing was they were confined in Quarantine so mine never got anything. When they recovered I had to gut the room and redecorate and have new flooring put down so it was definately all gone
At least yours are non infectious to your own cats. Fingers crossed Violet and her Mum pull through and Great big hugs to you as I know how you must be feeling.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Gina I'm so sorry  Fingers crossed that the queen & violet pull through. You never know some fluids and anti-biotics may work wonders. Fingers & toes firmly crossed for them. How come Daisy and Simba could come home with you? Was it a dehydration issue with Violet?


 violets skin would stay standing up and owuldnt go down unless you made it..
even thoguh she was on fluids with me.
she just sits there with her head in the floor.

mummy was dehydrated too



i wont see mummy again either way, as she has got to be seperated from the babies



Shell195 said:


> make the Cimicat up as it says. feed at wrist temperatur. Put it in a flat dish then put your finger in the milk and put it to the kittens lips and let them lick it, then move your finger down to the bowl. They will probably sneeze in it, you could mash some kitten meat into it which will make it easier for them to eat.
> Are these 2 ok then, the vet said it was ok for them to eat now and not to just have Lectade


ok thanky, the vet (pfft if you can call her that) was the crap one from the other vest, she is standing in around cambridge apparently, she is shocking seriously shocking. i said i have cimicat at home, and she said well the one at home is called bonxa (somthign or other) im not sure how to use english ones... and this is the one who didnt know what frontline or panacure is either,,, pft 


thank you for your help..


oh and daisy isnt to ogreat, she is dehydrated, if no better by tommorrow she may need to go on a drip, simba is ok at the moe, he had runny poo this morning, but being away from mum and her bad milk, he should be ok asap.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear Gina - I'm so upset for you!

shell's right, the kittens will socialise each other and you will do the rest. And yes do what Shell says with the feeding and they'll get what they need.

Fingers crossed that the mum and Violet are OK, but let us know what happens.

Sending you a big hug!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Dont be so upset Gina you have given these cats the best, its not your fault at all.Sometimes these things can happen when you foster, its not always good . I had a litter many years ago that had Corona virus and 2 died of FIP then the remaining ones had Ringworm, it was a nightmare. The only good thing was they were confined in Quarantine so mine never got anything. When they recovered I had to gut the room and redecorate and have new flooring put down so it was definately all gone
> At least yours are non infectious to your own cats. Fingers crossed Violet and her Mum pull through and Great big hugs to you as I know how you must be feeling.





feorag said:


> Oh dear Gina - I'm so upset for you!
> 
> shell's right, the kittens will socialise each other and you will do the rest. And yes do what Shell says with the feeding and they'll get what they need.
> 
> ...


thank you you two.
shoul i keep going with the lacdate for the dehydrated one?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

the two at the vets 

(still havent stopped crying)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes Gina I would continue with the Lectade as she may not feel like eating just yet as if shes dehydrated she will feel crap

Make sure they have a smal cosy bed to sleep in as it will keep them warm and make them feel secure


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Yes Gina I would continue with the Lectade as she may not feel like eating just yet as if shes dehydrated she will feel crap
> 
> Make sure they have a smal cosy bed to sleep in as it will keep them warm and make them feel secure


i found a teddy bear
so they have that, its VERY cold in my room thoguh, but they should keep eachother warm.
their blanket their special one i gave to violet to make her feel better.
i just made some of the milk, simba drankit straight from the bowl
daisy did but he ait it from the syringe ive got, however she did bite through and now ruined the teet!! so she has had lots of milk... i will have to do it i think for a bit until she understands..
it says i have to (on the cinicat) feed them 4 times a day, is that through the night too?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i found a teddy bear
> so they have that, its VERY cold in my room thoguh, but they should keep eachother warm.
> their blanket their special one i gave to violet to make her feel better.
> i just made some of the milk, simba drankit straight from the bowl
> ...


At their age no but I would be giving the dehydrated one some fluid in the night so she doesnt get more dehydrated. You really need to keep these 2 kittens toastie warm. Havent you got a plug in heater you can put by the cage?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They should be all right through the night at this age, Gina. I would just feed them last thing at night and first thing in the morning, then at times intervals in between.

Do you have a hot water bottle or a wheatie that you can heat up and put in with them just to warm them up a bit?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

good morning, my internet froze afte my post last night.
i havent heard back from the vets yet, so i dont know how the mummy and baby are uyet 
baby simba is eating from a bowl and drinking milk from a bowl, little daisy still doesnt understand, ive tried the techniques still not working, but she is happy to take milk from a syringe, even if it doesn have a teet at the end.
(she ate that! - well try to )

this mornign there have been no poos or sick, so maybe they are getting better already?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Excellent news Gina. Keep putting kitten meat on your fingers and let her lick it off she`ll soon get the message
Let us know when you hear off the vets and everything s crossed they are ok.
Im off to the Sanctauary in a minute so will catch up later


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

baby cat is comming to mine in the afternoon, thank god!! YAY!

no mummy though, so they will have to learn from one another, and i will need to feed two now.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Excellent news Gina. Keep putting kitten meat on your fingers and let her lick it off she`ll soon get the message
> Let us know when you hear off the vets and everything s crossed they are ok.
> Im off to the Sanctauary in a minute so will catch up later



thank you!
and read above¬!! WHOOP


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been sitting here all morning wondering what was going on!!

That's excellent news Gina, about the kittens, not so excellent about the mum - is she not coming back yet because she is too ill, or is it something sadly worse?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> I've been sitting here all morning wondering what was going on!!
> 
> That's excellent news Gina, about the kittens, not so excellent about the mum - is she not coming back yet because she is too ill, or is it something sadly worse?


she isnt comming back to me beacuse of the mastists (sp) this needs to be sorted which can take 14 days, so thats such a lng time, they are leaving her at the shelter, when she is better she will be spayed, and then adopted out, its a shame she was a brilliant cat!! she just sat on my lap or the keyboard!! very friendly, she will find a home very very quickly!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just waiting for my baby to come back!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

she is homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

she is now in my dressing gown and snuggled up to my chest.
she is warm and snuggled.  she isnt really moving much but im sure she will be ok, i hope she will be ok.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Has she eaten anything yet? Poor wee soul, I hope she appreciates how much worry she's causing you! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Has she eaten anything yet? Poor wee soul, I hope she appreciates how much worry she's causing you! :lol2:


she has had above 2.5 mls of milk cimicat
on the back of the packet it says they should eat about 12.5-25ml each feed which is 4 times a day, there is no way she will take that so every now and then i will give her a little bit, as much as she will take.
Daisy is still dehydrated, but she loves the milk!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

when i try to feed the baby one milk or lactade no matter how slowly or how little i give her , it goes everywhere, and its so sticky its matted her fur up


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You could try, after you've finished feeding her, dipping a piece of cotton wool in some warm water and wiping her over with it, like her mother would do after feeding.

It might help to stop the fur caking up. I know what you mean it goes solid. When I had the squirrels and they were getting Farleys Rusks in their milk, it got everywhere and set like concrete, so they had a mini bath/wipeover after every meal and it did help. I do it to Mr Stoaty now as you will see on the latest videos.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> You could try, after you've finished feeding her, dipping a piece of cotton wool in some warm water and wiping her over with it, like her mother would do after feeding.
> 
> It might help to stop the fur caking up. I know what you mean it goes solid. When I had the squirrels and they were getting Farleys Rusks in their milk, it got everywhere and set like concrete, so they had a mini bath/wipeover after every meal and it did help. I do it to Mr Stoaty now as you will see on the latest videos.



thank you i will giv eit ago, problem is i dont want o do uch handleing, as she is very ill still, but i will have to do it, ill leav eher to sleep for a while, then i ill have a go.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

As Eileen says a quick wipe over with a flannel(more like mums tongue) or cotton wool. I always put Infacare baby bath in the water to clean kittens as it helps get the gunge off.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bad news.
just been giving her some milk, and her lactade..
she was fine (well sitting down on the floor) then she meowed, then was promtly sick, LOADS and loads..
withte white clotednes, but it was yellow in colour?
so all the fluids ive given her, are now out of her body? how do i compete with that?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> bad news.
> just been giving her some milk, and her lactade..
> she was fine (well sitting down on the floor) then she meowed, then was promtly sick, LOADS and loads..
> withte white clotednes, but it was yellow in colour?
> so all the fluids ive given her, are now out of her body? how do i compete with that?


 
I would just give her lectade for a few hours, poor little mite. Warm it a bit and syringe her with it very slowly. I think she needs to be at the vets too


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I would just give her lectade for a few hours, poor little mite. Warm it a bit and syringe her with it very slowly. I think she needs to be at the vets too


if she need sot go to the vets then she will be pts
they were going to do that last night but i said just give her ago.
how long can cats life off lactade for, without milk?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It seems to me that whatever is wrong with her she's having problems digesting food, so Lectade is what I would be giving her for now.

I honestly couldn't tell you how long she can live without food, because we don't know for certain how old she is and how much weight she's already lost.

When you said earlier "every now and then i will give her a little bit" how often have you fed given her food? You need to give her time to digest the small amount she has eaten, otherwise you could just be overloading her tummy.

I'm kind of with Shell that she needs to be at a vet.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

every two hours she was drinking about 0.5-1 ml of the milk.
i dont want to admit defeat, beacuse then i will loose her, loos eher for good.
but i guess its not up to me is it? 
ill see how she is tonight, and tommorrow i will give woodgreen a call to collect and pts. (if she isnt better)



feorag said:


> It seems to me that whatever is wrong with her she's having problems digesting food, so Lectade is what I would be giving her for now.
> 
> I honestly couldn't tell you how long she can live without food, because we don't know for certain how old she is and how much weight she's already lost.
> 
> ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

simba has started to puurrrr hehe so sweet!
and daisy has started to meow/grrr


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have you got any Live natural yoghurt in and honey? If so mix a bit of honey with a spoonful of yoghurt and see if she will take it. We had a miracle happen using this on a litter of very poorly kittens. The bacteria in the yoghurt helps the good flora in the gut re -establish and the honey soothes as its antiseptic


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Have you got any Live natural yoghurt in and honey? If so mix a bit of honey with a spoonful of yoghurt and see if she will take it. We had a miracle happen using this on a litter of very poorly kittens. The bacteria in the yoghurt helps the good flora in the gut re -establish and the honey soothes as its antiseptic


nop i can get some tommorrow though, im just going to leave ehr be, me trying to bung lots of stuff in her mouth isnt going to hlp tonight, so im leaving the milk, ive got to giv eher snylox later, and i will giv eher some lactade before bed.
*sigh*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have you got all 3 kittens now? How is the one that was at the vets


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Have you got all 3 kittens now? How is the one that was at the vets


i do yea, she is the one thats ill now,
the one that was sick everywhere, the one with crusted milk all over her, and the one who isnt moving much just in an ickle ball.
Simba is 100% crazy back to normal
Daisy is better just did a little runny poo but better in herself, 
its just Violet who isnt great. still.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Why did the vets send her home if she was so ill? They have stuff to drip her with and medicine to stop her being sick. The vets in Cambs work in very strange ways. I dont understand the "if she goes back they will PTS" why cant they give her the supportive care she needs, poor little mite

Fingers crossed she has enough fight left in her to get over this and more Big Hugs to you


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, fingers crossed for her! If she's still with you in the morning I'd try the pro-biotic yoghurt and honey in her milk. Our Sainsburies do a goat pro-biotic yoghurt which I've been giving Mr Stoaty that is very good.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Why did the vets send her home if she was so ill? They have stuff to drip her with and medicine to stop her being sick. The vets in Cambs work in very strange ways. I dont understand the "if she goes back they will PTS" why cant they give her the supportive care she needs, poor little mite
> 
> Fingers crossed she has enough fight left in her to get over this and more Big Hugs to you



thankyou 
I just think woodgreen cant spend thousands on one cat, i think thats why they would put her to sleep, also she is so tiny that lots of care from vets may put her over the edge.
Vets sent her home, well woodgreen picked her up beacuse it was £400 for one night. And she was better, well she was. Ill see what she is like in the morning , i think they outcome isnt too great though to be honest, and im more prepared now, she is going down hill quite fast so i understand its right the other two have purked up loads on the upside. Simmba even tried to climb my brothers legs to bite him! *giggle*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I hate to ask this..............but.....................did Violet make it through the night????


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou
> I just think woodgreen cant spend thousands on one cat, i think thats why they would put her to sleep, also she is so tiny that lots of care from vets may put her over the edge.
> *Vets sent her home, well woodgreen picked her up beacuse it was £400 for one night.* And she was better, well she was. Ill see what she is like in the morning , i think they outcome isnt too great though to be honest, and im more prepared now, she is going down hill quite fast so i understand its right the other two have purked up loads on the upside. Simmba even tried to climb my brothers legs to bite him! *giggle*


:gasp: How much!!!!!!!!!!!!! our vets only charge about £12 a night hospitalisation


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i hink she is dead, ive just been sick and fainted i cant touch feck me im pathetic
none of my family are answering the phone so no one will help me...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

she is dead, but i cant move her at the moment, i dont want to see her face


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear Gina - I used to be just like you when I was your age and couldn't touch a dead animal! 

I remember when my hamster died (when I was about 22) I couldn't touch him to be sure and neither could my dad cos he was as bad as me, so I had to go and get the boy next door who was about 14 to come and pick it up and tell me if it was dead! :blush:

I'm so sorry to hear that and know how upset you must be - sadly animal ownership comes with its own brand of heartache and even animals we've cared for for only a short time can leave us heartbroken.

I have to say that I am singularly unimpressed with both the vets and WoodGreen that they didn't do anything more her than they did!

How are the other two?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh dear Gina - I used to be just like you when I was your age and couldn't touch a dead animal!
> 
> I remember when my hamster died (when I was about 22) I couldn't touch him to be sure and neither could my dad cos he was as bad as me, so I had to go and get the boy next door who was about 14 to come and pick it up and tell me if it was dead! :blush:
> 
> ...




other two are fine daisy has learnt how to growl at me, lol
when feeding her milk she now growls and puurs hehe
and simba is as big and as strong as normal.

she is in rigermortis so i dont want to touch her, she wont be like she was if you get me?
dad cant get back till 2 so i have to, my plan is use a blanket.
im going to burry her too 
next to the lizards


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: How much!!!!!!!!!!!!! our vets only charge about £12 a night hospitalisation


may i come and live with you, with all my animlas? only about 100?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would just lay the blanket over her and pick her up in it - that's the best way. So sorry you have to do this on your own, though. It's an unpleasant 'reality check' for anyone to have to deal with alone.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> I would just lay the blanket over her and pick her up in it - that's the best way. So sorry you have to do this on your own, though. It's an unpleasant 'reality check' for anyone to have to deal with alone.


ive managed to get hold of my grandma who is going to kindly com eover.
he job was to kill animals including cats in labs so she will be fine! if not a little mean.
i tried to do it with the blanket but i cant ber to feel the hardness ..
nop.
nop
nop.

here are some pics of her 
can you tell she was my fav?
ad possible keeper?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/306848-r-i-p-violet.html


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Poor wee thing! There's no question she was extremely prettiful!! 

I know how you are feeling and I knokw there's nothing I can say that will make you feel any better, but I am so sorry!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh Gina Im so, so sorry. RIP little Violet


I was like you with dead animals when I was younger but as you get older you get more used to dealing with these things.

I too feel both the vets and Woodgreen have let you down. It is disgusting making you and Violet go through what you did.

Big Hugs to you


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Poor wee thing! There's no question she was extremely prettiful!!
> 
> I know how you are feeling and I knokw there's nothing I can say that will make you feel any better, but I am so sorry!





Shell195 said:


> Oh Gina Im so, so sorry. RIP little Violet
> 
> 
> I was like you with dead animals when I was younger but as you get older you get more used to dealing with these things.
> ...



thank you you two.
Ive just got to be a good mummy to these two now!!
they are becomming naughty now, maybe its beacuse they know their mummy isnt here to tell them off  
im feeling alot better now, it wasnt right for her to keep going if she was so ill anyway, i was just being a little selfish i guess 

r.i.p violet. will miss you lots and lots!


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Im so so sorry about your kitty.
Has Mum been re homed now then?

You take care of the other 2. Are you keeping either?

xxxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

taraliz said:


> Im so so sorry about your kitty.
> Has Mum been re homed now then?
> 
> You take care of the other 2. Are you keeping either?
> ...



not not keeping them, no room at the inn 
i think dad would of let me keep violet thoguh he had a soft spot for her.
mum is back at teh shelter to get better, once she is better they will say her, once she is spayed she will be rehomed.
the other two are doing great today and simba did a hard poo today! YAY!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh hun I'm so sorry to hear that Violet didn't make it, I haven't looked at the thread since sunday, I'm gutted for you. But you did everything you possibly could, sending you a big big hug.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thankyou,
we burried her in the garden, and i wen tto the garden ceneter to get her a plant (violet plant) and came home with sweets instead, i blooming forgot !! lol
twit.



bad news
little black and white one was VERY very VERy sick everywhere just now, and she is now sitting there with her head down, just like violet..
im not going to loose her, ive rang up woodgreen no answer just get, iwll ring again in a min, ive booked an appointment at the vets for 6:20.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oh hun, what a total nightmare, good luck at the vet, maybe this one would be better off staying and having a drip overnight?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Just tp let you know, the little one didnt make it i decided to let her go.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/307179-r-i-p-daisy.html


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive replied on cat cat thread but I am so, so sorry. Fingers crossed for Simba.
Is this to do with the mums Mastitis or something else???


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ive replied on cat cat thread but I am so, so sorry. Fingers crossed for Simba.
> Is this to do with the mums Mastitis or something else???


its a side effect of it, a huge build up of bacteria fluid loss and so on leading to shock and then put to sleep.
Simba is 100% now, but so was daisy in the morning, he however has done a hard poo today so FINGERSCROSSED x 100000000000000000000 he is ok


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Sonow i have just simba, 
is there anything i can do to make his life from now on bettre, without his mum and his sisters?
without interaction?

beacuse he now eats for himself, should i also give him the milk too?


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've been following this thread hun and unfortunately while at work I can only watch as it blocks any posts I try to make so it's been hard to read all the stuff that's been happening without offering my support, and now to read about your other little one,

I just wanted to say I'm so very sorry about what's happened to your little ones, but from what you've said about Simba so far - that he's been the bigger of the litter and is already feeding himself and now with a harder poop, I just wish with all my heart he makes it.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Kimmy173 said:


> I've been following this thread hun and unfortunately while at work I can only watch as it blocks any posts I try to make so it's been hard to read all the stuff that's been happening without offering my support, and now to read about your other little one,
> 
> I just wanted to say I'm so very sorry about what's happened to your little ones, but from what you've said about Simba so far - that he's been the bigger of the litter and is already feeding himself and now with a harder poop, I just wish with all my heart he makes it.




thankyou so much,
i really hope he does make it really do.
he is currently playing with me. hehe!
please check out my pics, on the R.I.P ssection, i posted all the pics i have of either of them


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've just posted on Daisy's thread! I'm so very sorry Gina. You must be truly heartbroken - what a horrible experience for only your 2nd attempt at fostering! What bad luck that was, but at least you tried your best for the kittens!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> I've just posted on Daisy's thread! I'm so very sorry Gina. You must be truly heartbroken - what a horrible experience for only your 2nd attempt at fostering! What bad luck that was, but at least you tried your best for the kittens!


thank you, truley awful handing over a kitten and saying bye and giving her kisses onyl to have her back in my hands mins later dead, awful


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

with FLUD they sit funny when peeing, 
now i have noticed simba sitting oddly when he goes to the toilet.
but im not sure if its a kitten thing or?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Probably just a kitten thing Gina Ive never heard of a baby kitten with it, hes new to all the toilet stuff


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Probably just a kitten thing Gina Ive never heard of a baby kitten with it, hes new to all the toilet stuff


ok thankyou 

i think he thinks im his mum its so sweet, he follows me everywhere!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> ok thankyou
> 
> i think he thinks im his mum its so sweet, he follows me everywhere!


 
Aah Bless him, you arent going to want this kitten to leave, you know that dont you


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Aah Bless him, you arent going to want this kitten to leave, you know that dont you


yup i do..
another heartache
i think dad does actually want him
but with ginger needing opps money will be tight.
however saying that i have all my student loands saved up from last year, who knows..
im going to get very attatched, 1:1 care and all..
pfft
who knows.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

currently sleeping in a blanket on my lap
pretending to be desd and scaring the life out of me!!
















ive wrapped him up in a blanket as i dont have a hotwater bottle etc


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

How's Simba this morning hun?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> thank you, truley awful handing over a kitten and saying bye and giving her kisses onyl to have her back in my hands mins later dead, awful


 I know how you're feeling - I had to do that with one of my Afghan pups when he was 5 weeks old when I was much younger, first animal I'd ever had put to sleep and it was terrible.



butterfingersbimbo said:


> How's Simba this morning hun?


Just wonderin' that too! The way he's peeing will just be a kitten thing Gina, he's too young to have FLUTD.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> How's Simba this morning hun?


one hard poo and a meowwwwwy kitten 



feorag said:


> I know how you're feeling - I had to do that with one of my Afghan pups when he was 5 weeks old when I was much younger, first animal I'd ever had put to sleep and it was terrible.
> 
> Just wonderin' that too! The way he's peeing will just be a kitten thing Gina, he's too young to have FLUTD.



its awful, but i guess if your fostering death is always going to be a possibility, but i cry at everything, including eastenders so .. lol
good good re the FLUTD 

he seems perfect today with a good big old hard poo!
woodgreen woudl like to take the last one (simba) off me for my sake, 
but i said i would stick with it for now, and any signs of illness ill be straight on the phone, like i did with daisy. even if it was too late for her.
I have to ring wood green at 2 today and tommorow morngin to give updates on him.
i do hope he will be ok, and i think by him passing solids, i think that shows he hasnt got it anymore, wt who knows>?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> one hard poo and a meowwwwwy kitten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If he is having solid poos I would say the illness has gone. He may not have had it as bad as the smaller kittens as he was eating more solids so would have taken less milk
Its nice of Woodgreen to show there face at last:bash: Sorry Gina I just feel they let you down


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> If he is having solid poos I would say the illness has gone. He may not have had it as bad as the smaller kittens as he was eating more solids so would have taken less milk
> Its nice of Woodgreen to show there face at last:bash: Sorry Gina I just feel they let you down


i t hink ififi99999999999999m 999999 (thank you simba) i think if i had a car i owuld be ok, they have helpe dit just been difficult without a car, and getting hld of them etc.. 
to be honest, its the Vet i cant stand from my vets (not woodgreen) im sur eif she had checked her nipples sooner, we would all be ok..
they would all be here. 3 more days of drinking the milk to realise you see.
i just hope simba is ok , he is a legend.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

He has had fun pplaying and has now fallen asleep on my lap!
So cute!!

















i wasnt on the keyboard!!









on my lap, just aboutt to go to sleep


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm with you 100% percent Shell regarding Woodgreen. I don't think they've given Gina enough support, given how much work she is doing for them.

I too think that because he was 'more weaned' than the other two he would be taking less milk than the girls, but also he was a good bit bigger and so just had a bit more 'meat' on him to fight with. The girls being so small had less to lose when they stopped being able to digest food properly.

Such a sad episode for you Gina and we've all been with you all the way and I'm sure I'm not the only one who has been saddened by the whole story.

To be quite honest, if you do decide to keep this little boy I think Woodgreen should _give_ him to you and not charge you like they did with Tom and Scooby, after all the heartache you've gone through! :devil:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> I'm with you 100% percent Shell regarding Woodgreen. I don't think they've given Gina enough support, given how much work she is doing for them.
> 
> I too think that because he was 'more weaned' than the other two he would be taking less milk than the girls, but also he was a good bit bigger and so just had a bit more 'meat' on him to fight with. The girls being so small had less to lose when they stopped being able to digest food properly.
> 
> ...



pfft dont be silly!
lol
i would love to keep him, or get someone local or a freind or a family member, if he is ok that is. beacuse i am gong to get so so attatched to him.
mind you whats one more cat when you have 4 already eh?
i think my mum(who doesnt live with us) woudl Actually kill me.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Would she need to know? :whistling2: Maybe your dad will fall in love with Simba :lol2: So happy to hear that he has had healthy poo and he is looking so cute in those pics hun! :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe thank you!! 
he is brrrrilant!


----------

